# Some rescuers released the baby pigeon in unsuitable age



## hong kong pigeons (Sep 30, 2013)

*Some rescuers released the baby pigeon at an unsuitable age*

Half year ago, I often found some baby pigeons (about 3 weeks old) at a site that a flock resides. The baby pigeons arent afraid of humans and cars. So, some of them were run over by the cars. Obvisouly, they were once raised / rescued by humans. A baby pigeon must stay with the rescuer unless they are observed to be able to adapt the environment and know what dangers are. Rescuers should also refrain from interact with the pigeon to avoid being imprinted / tame. See the following:



> Raising for Release
> 
> When raising a clutch of baby starlings or sparrows for release, the diet and feeding is the same as for baby starlings which will be kept as pets. However, the difference in raising for release is that you must not handle them except only if absolutely necessary! Do not allow any pets such as dogs and cats in sight of the baby birds. Do not interact with the baby birds as you would with a pet bird. It is very easy for a baby starling to imprint on its caretaker, and a tame bird would have its chances of surviving in the wild greatly decreased. If you have a single baby under two weeks of age, (imprinting takes place between 7 and 14 days of age), it needs to be given to a rehabber or someone who will raise it as a pet, for a single bird cannot be raised without imprinting on its caretaker. Baby birds do not need to be taught how to fly, but after they are flying it is important to give them a large area to practice in and lots of free flight time so that they can build up the muscles needed for a successful release into the wild. If you plan to release your babies, they do need to be exposed to the song of their species.
> 
> ...


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

It is more likely those Birds left the nest early, due to weather ect.
I doubt that someone that rescued a squeek would release it too soon.


----------

